# rubs eyes while nursing



## keeptryst (Jan 12, 2008)

4 mo. old DS has started recently(for the past 4-5 days) to constantly rub his eyes while nursing. He does not rub his eyes at any other time, except for the normal couple of eye rubs when he's sleepy. The min he latches on though, his hand goes to his nearest available eye and starts rubbing, unless I block his hand from getting to his eye. His eyes are normal and clear...no goop, no redness.

Could this be a food sensitivity (he's fully breastfed) issue? Or something up with his eyes? Or just a baby thing?


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

I'd say he's probably just sleepy or looking for something to do with his hands. My Ds started doing the same thing around that age. He does it when he's sleepy or just fidgety--he also kneads, pinches, scratches, etc. unless I give him something to do with his hands, like a nursing necklace. Maybe try giving him a string of beads or a textured toy to fiddle with and see if that helps...


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Sounds like he's sleepy to me and nursing is very relaxing for him. My DS does this when he gets sleepy, it's his cue for nap time or bed time.


----------



## funkygranolamama (Aug 10, 2005)

I agree that it's a sleepy or keep the hands busy thing. be glad your little one isn't pinching your breasts yet.


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey, keeptryst--I just noticed that it looks like starting this thread was your very first post ever on MDC!


----------



## keeptryst (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, am relieved you think it's just a baby thing...yeah, he seems to be doing a lot more things with his hands now and developing co-ordination.

Thanks for the welcome Eben'sMama, I've lurked here for ages and finally had an issue to post abt! MDC rocks, the sheer day to day relevance of everything discussed is a goldmine to anyone with an LO, not to mention the wealth of info, wisdom, support and laughter. It's one of the first places I log into along with checking my email in the morning. You mamas are wonderful!


----------



## NewMama2007 (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *funkygranolamama* 
I agree that it's a sleepy or keep the hands busy thing. be glad your little one isn't pinching your breasts yet.











Have you tried giving your LO something he can "worry" with? Like a taggie blanket or something?

The pinching stinks!


----------



## leximom (Jul 4, 2005)

my dd does that still and she's almost a year. She even has a ribbon blankie like taggies and holds the ribbons while rubbing her eyes, lol.


----------



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

Our DD did that around that time, then went to kind of knocking herself in the head a bit during nursing (a little disturbing but short lived) and now likes to either hold my finger with her hand or snap my nursing bra--I prefer the hand holding! If she's really tired, her arm just flies all over the place.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

DD is 4 months too and does the same thing. I think she's got busy hands and doesn't know what to do with them. I tend to "hold" her hand (she holds my thumb and I wrap my hand around her hand and forearm). She also likes to push my breast with one hand right next to the areola and push the nipple out of her mouth, but she will suck extra hard to keep it in once it starts coming out - yeouch!!!


----------

